# Keep getting logged out!



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2017)

Every time I click on a forum or whatever directs me to a new page I get logged out of SMF. I have the "Keep me logged in" clicked on.

I have to log in every time I click on something. Only does this on the computer. tried two different browsers, Mozilla and IE. Same problem on both.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 6, 2017)

Have you tried it using Google?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 6, 2017)

I got logged out also


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 6, 2017)

Clicking a link you put on..  lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Have you tried it using Google?



Can't use Chrome on our work computers.


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2017)

Seems to be contagious 
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Dec 6, 2017)

Maybe it Admin trying to keep you focused....  HAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## tropics (Dec 6, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Have you tried it using Google?



Chrome didn't work for me so I tried Opera it works,but why do I need 3 Browsers?
Richie


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 14, 2017)

Now I keep getting logged out on my iPad...Safari 
Never had any problems until today.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 14, 2017)

Hmmmmmm,  I just got logged out.  Maybe it's cause I haven't brushed my teeth yet this morning?


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2017)

Getting Worse 
Now I can not log in from the main page,I have to use recent! Then go back to the main page click the SMF logo and it logs me in.
Richie


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 14, 2017)

Just happened to me for the first time.  Hmmmmmm...........

I get logged out every time I change to a different section or page.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 14, 2017)

I just switched over to Google and so far I'm not getting knocked out.  Watch what happens after I hit "post reply"


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 14, 2017)

Had one hell of a time logging back in.  The Log-in button would not work.  Clicked "Register," backed out, then the Log-in button worked.

My phone is not having any problem at this point, but my laptop, from where I do 98% of my posting, keeps logging me out.  Could it be that you can't be logged in from two different devices?

I logged out of my phone, in with only my laptop, and still keep getting logged out when I change pages.


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> Had one hell of a time logging back in.  The Log-in button would not work.  Clicked "Register," backed out, then the Log-in button worked.
> 
> My phone is not having any problem at this point, but my laptop, from where I do 98% of my posting, keeps logging me out.  Could it be that you can't be logged in from two different devices?
> 
> I logged out of my phone, in with only my laptop, and still keep getting logged out when I change pages.


Ray I only use my PC can not do anything other then make calls with my phone,oh and read email
Richie


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 14, 2017)

Switched to Chrome browser and now I'm not getting logged out.  Was using Explorer 11.


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> Switched to Chrome browser and now I'm not getting logged out.  Was using Explorer 11.


Ray It is amazing what works for one doesn't for another,I only use Chrome 
The upgrade has the site doing a 2 step 
wish they pushed the forward button 
Richie


----------



## cmayna (Dec 14, 2017)

I was logged in, clicked on page two of the "recent" forums and got knocked out.  Had to log back in.....again! Seriously?  Oh and this was using IE.  Logged in using Google and looks like it likes me.


----------

